# Is there any venoumous or dangerous reptile that aint on dwa??



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all just put of interest is there any venomous or dangerous reptile that is not on the dwa list?Im planning in the future to apply for a dwa but only after a few years experience with other dangerous reps etc,Any help would be great,Thanks


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

mangroves are rear fanged and used to be on DWA but got tsken off a few years ago.

they pack a nasty punch if they get a hold of ya.

working with snappy aggy snakes is a good idea in order to teach yourself avoidance techniques.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

If you want experience with agressive snakes, get rat snakes as if they tag you, its ok as they have no venom. Saying this, there's nothing like venomous, so be ready...

Harry


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

wernt they only taken off due to being rear fanged im sure i saw a post a while back saying the venom is still nasty and there was a documentry of some guys arm swelling up insanley?

im sure if it was reviewed realisticly they could be put back on


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

pymn nice but dim said:


> wernt they only taken off due to being rear fanged


there are still rear fangs on the DWA such as boomslangs: victory:


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn, if you want danger without a liscence, try out giant snakes, large Monitor Lizards, Boiga, giant Centipedes. 

Particularly the first and the last. I can personally guarantee you tonnes of fun with the Centipedes, for certain- venemous snakes don't actually want to kill you- they're happy to be left alone. But I swear Giant Centipedes actually want to kill you, and then kill your family...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are plenty of non-DWA venomous herps. All members of genus Boiga, Hognose snakes, false water cobras, flying snakes, sand snakes, barons racers, all 3 Malagasy hognoses, Lystrophis, the list goes on.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Komodo Dragons, are pretty serious I heard.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

My x wife............:lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

As said they do help you deal with a striking snake.

However I am always dubious as to the extent.

If you KNOW what you are dealing with is not going to do you any serious harm are you going to treat it with the same respect?

Also I know my Boiga would not enjoy being used as a training toy, he would stop eating & die.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Mangroves are pretty awesome, although the one I held was very friendly :whistling2:

What is boiga?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

repkid said:


> Mangroves are pretty awesome, although the one I held was very friendly :whistling2:
> 
> What is boiga?



Boiga is a genus of rear fanged, venomous snakes. Boiga dendrophilia is the scientific name for a Mangrove snake for example.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

you could also find a dwa holder that has a few venomous, particularly the species you are interested in and ask if you can be present during cleaning times and feeding times.

It's rare that anyone would just handle for the sake of it, I certainly wouldnt. but would have no problem with people observing when i have to work with it


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

would agree with the scolopendra..... even though nothing can prepare you for a DWA animal apart from a DWA animal, i think scolopendra are nutcases and are fast,scary and extremely painful bite so probably as close as a fast moving venomous animal you could get without DWA.
stu


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

Lots of interesting comments, Komodo monitors are an interesting point as they may be venomous http://www.venomdoc.com/downloads/2009_Fry_Komodo&Megalania any snake is dangerous, if you swallow a corn snake you will choke. some of the most dangerous snakes can be very placid in captivity. I have had lacheis muta that will sit on a hide and be very quiet, they would never hiss or strike but you put in anything with a temp over 36 Deg C and bang. then there are the interesting snakes like Atrractaspis Microlepidota which can envenomate you with out opening their mouths. I have bred bitis Nasicornis and others this year, but one of the most interesting things I have seen is a Dasypeltis Scabra deal with an egg. the point is study before you do anything. A DWA only gives you a right in the councils eyes to keep something it does not give the knowlage to do it. another point is I have kept Mangrove snakes since 1968 and in those days there was no books or internet. i got bitten twice and on one occasion my finger swelled for 2 days and went down again. the one non DWA I give the most respect to is the Hydroynastes gigas I have seen a 2 metre female bite a rat and it was dead in 90 seconds. sorry I seem to ramble, stay safe and learn first.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I personally don't think that keeping none dangerous animals gets you ready for a dwa. I tried it with nasty thai beauty snakes, rear fanged (none dwa), basically any aggressive snakes. But once you come into contact with an animal thats got the potential to harm you in a bad way, all that means very little. I think the best training I did was to use to hook every snake, even corns. Propper hook use is one of the main parts of keeping any dwa snake.


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

Daddy long legs!!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

bzakd said:


> Daddy long legs!!


They're not reptiles lol


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

silly me


----------

